# Comcast On Demand....NO WORKING?!?!



## Justino16 (Jan 2, 2009)

Every time i go to watch anything on On-Demand i get this message

"In Order to start cable service for this device, please contact your cable provider" 

i can still hear and see part of the thing i am watching but that message covers up most of the picture. I tried calling but it said the lines are down and to come to comcast's website. Any idea's on what i can do to fix this? :upset: this is the 2nd time this has happened!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Doesn't "The lines are down" give a bit of a clue?

Try calling them again or go to their website.


----------



## Justino16 (Jan 2, 2009)

DonaldG said:


> Doesn't "The lines are down" give a bit of a clue?
> 
> Try calling them again or go to their website.


i did their live chat thingy nd they sent a signal to my box and everything and it still doesnt work :upset:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That issue will be between you and them. I dont think there is anything we can do to rectify the problem.


----------

